# R.I.P Rolo



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone

It is with sadness I write this post I cant belive little Rolo has gone, he was only aged 1 year and 7 months old to the day. He was fine the night before playing kissing and cudling but the next day I found him curled up peacefully asleep forever. I will miss him so much I know for sure he didnt suffer at all as he looked so healthy. All i can think it was was a heart attack maybe he had a weak heart. I got him from a paper so dont really know anything about his parents health etc.

R.I.P Rolo 

Love dad xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P Rolo


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi FREE SPIRIT

Thankyou very much for your reply. Its alittle hard not seeing him when i go and clean the others out but in time im sure it will become easier. 

Merry Christmas! and Happy New Year

DKDREAM


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww poor wee rolo......R.I.P xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry for your loss hun  *


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Everyone it was such a shock as he was so healthy. I have his sister still though and a few photos so will always remember him.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*i have now moved this to the Rainbow Bridge, hope you have a lovely xmas  x*


----------



## twinclaire (Dec 6, 2008)

R.I.P Rolo so sad to read this but at least he had loads of kisses from you and he will love you forever


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi FREE SPIRIT
> 
> Thankyou very much for your reply. Its alittle hard not seeing him when i go and clean the others out but in time im sure it will become easier.
> 
> ...


I can imagine how you must be feeling. Yes time will make things easier although we never forget those we love. 
Merry christmas to you also and i hope the new year brings you happiness.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP ROLO 

sleep well little one


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

So sorry for you loss. 
RIP little one..animal kingdom obviously needed an angel... xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

So sad to read this - RIP Rolo, run free now. xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know its abit late but thankyou everyone for your kind comments. I am slowly coming to terms and coping without him. the other ferrets seem to be getting over it too.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I am sure that all our thoughts are with you at this sad time xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahhh so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Rolo.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P poor baby!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------

